# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Align Within Guided Meditatio - Android Apps

## Dream Guide Team

*Align Within Guided Meditatio**Android Apps*Both of them can be used while awake as a meditation practice or while falling asleep to enhance *lucid dreaming* and self-hypnotic suggestion. The set includes: Ancient Hawaiian Kahunas used a technique called Ho'oponopono to keep themselves open to a *...**and more »*

----------

